# anyone try align or any other probiotics



## justaguy377 (Nov 15, 2007)

For helping with leaky gas? i'm going to try align this winter. my strategy right now is if the leaking of gas can't be stopped for whatever reason, then ill try to limit the amount of gas (flatulence) that i have in a day through diet and more frequent bowel movements.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi justaguy377 - Have you tried any of the anti-gas products such as Gas-X or others? I take two at times of flatulance and they really help but it takes an hour or two. Wearyone


----------

